# Tutorial del teclado matricial 4x3



## Edsonn (May 27, 2008)

alguien me puede decir como funciona un teclado matricial 4x3, gracias


----------



## pepechip (May 27, 2008)

hola
observa durante unos instantes el esquema:






Lo que se hace es mandar secuencialmente el *cero*  por las columnas, de modo que este valor valla rotando por las 3 columnas. 
Para saber que tecla esta pulsada el micro solo tiene que leer el dato disponible en las filas, y mirar tambien que columna es la que esta activada.


----------



## MaMu (May 28, 2008)

Lo bueno del conexionado propuesto por pepechip es que te permite compartir el puerto con otro dispositivo, por eso estan las resistencias de 2k2, vos pensa que podes pasar el puerto de entrada a salida y viceversa, y que pasa si justo presionas una tecla? esas resistencias limitan la corriente para que no se te estropee el puerto.

Saludos


----------



## Edsonn (May 28, 2008)

muchas gracias


----------



## yojavierortiz (May 5, 2009)

Disculpa pero no entendí... a donde va conectada la fuente en este circuito?


----------

